# Help I blew a drive! (ABB ACS550)



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

How do you know you blew it up, was it after you tried to run it?
Even with braking resistor hooked in wrong should not effect HMI.
Tell manufacture rep it was DOA


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The missing module should have not done anything except cause a high DC buss and a fault. In braking/ramping down.

If this happened when you applied power. it could be a defective control.


----------



## danmanv2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replys. Nothing powers up not even the 24v fans on the drive. No led indicators... Nothing. We have 600 going in, no sounds no nothing when powering up. The drive worked fine before we installed the resistor without the braking module


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Did it trip a breaker.

Did it blow a fuse. (if a or b has a blown fuse the display wont power up)

if no to both of these questions then they should have built a better drive that protects itself. 

Ive only had one abb doa. ABB sent a tech out and repaired it onsite. Either way tell them its bad and you need a replacement under warranty. They will want the serial number of the side of the drive. They may also just send you a drive and ask you to dispose of the old one.

p.s if the drive is old (550 is a old drive) and out of warranty then im afraid that its going to need to be replaced. It probably has a blown dc buss fuse and they dont sell or allow replacements.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Was it a new spare drive off of the shelf*



gpop said:


> Did it trip a breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s if the drive is old (550 is a old drive) and out of warranty then im afraid that its going to need to be replaced. It probably has a blown dc buss fuse and they dont sell or allow replacements.


 
If it was sitting for a few years (2 or more) and you did not reform the caps before powering it up it may of went bad sitting. Look in the manual some say don't let sit on shelf with out powering it up every year.


----------



## danmanv2 (Jun 29, 2017)

We purchased this drive as new from an ABB supplier. We have had it in use for a solid month. The need for a braking resistor came up so we installed it (incorrectly might I add)

I cant believe this. Im not trying to pass blame, but as the other poster said, he would have thought it would have had a DC bus over voltage fault. Now i'm left with a 10000 dollar paper weight. Thanks to everyone for the solid replys.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*prescion electronics*



danmanv2 said:


> We purchased this drive as new from an ABB supplier. We have had it in use for a solid month. The need for a braking resistor came up so we installed it (incorrectly might I add)
> 
> I cant believe this. Im not trying to pass blame, but as the other poster said, he would have thought it would have had a DC bus over voltage fault. Now i'm left with a 10000 dollar paper weight. Thanks to everyone for the solid replys.



Give these guys a call, they repair all my drives.
https://www.pesquality.com/services/ac-drive-repair


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you shorted the dc buss then it would blow the dc buss fuse. 
I would call abb and tell them i have a drive that is one month old and failed. Ask them how to start the warranty process.

If you have already told them its your fault that may be more difficult but they may still work with you especially if they know this is the first of many drives you will be using


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You need to get ahold of our resident VFD master JRaef. 
Look him up and send a PM if he does not find this thread.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

+1 check the DC bus fuse.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Are you sure that drive number is correct

ACS550-U1-0771-6

would make more sense if it was a 

ACS550-U1-077A-6 which would be a 75hp drive. It would also make it a R6 which does not have a internal brake chopper (igbt that controls the amount of energy that can be dumped to the resistor). This means that the drive would be dumping energy from the moment it was turned on. 

With the incoming power wires removed and made safe. Ohm between the Dc terminals and the line side terminals. (google how to test a 3 phase diode bridge) chances are the test will fail indicating that dc buss no longer is connected to the diode bridge.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If it was powered up with the resistor across the CD bus, there's a good chance that the pre-charge circuit is burned up. 

I don't know if it's repairable on the drive or not.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Without the braking chopper transistor installed, what terminals did you connect the resistor to?

On that frame size, the only DC terminals given are UDC+ UDC-, which are connected directly to the DC bus down stream of the capacitors. Connecting a brake resistor there with no control component may have burned out a portion of the DC bus circuit, blown all of the capacitors or, hopefully, burned out the pre-charge circuit ahead of them all. Since the drive derives its control power off of the DC bus that would explain why there is no display, because there is no DC bus now, for one reason or another. 

When you say “there is power to the capacitors”, just what do you mean? How did you determine that? Did you measure and see roughly 846VDC between UDC+ and UDC-? If so, then the DC bus is fine and you likely only damaged the power supply chopper board, the DC to DC power source for all of the other PC boards. If on the other hand you meant simply that you have 600V on the line side terminals, that means next to nothing about the DC bus. 

By the way, whomever told you that this size of ACS550 is “throw away” is a scam artist trying to get you to buy his new drive and should be scratched off of your contact list immediately! This IS the series of ABB drive that was designed to be repairable. If it were an ACS350 I would agree, but not the 550. 

Also, the 550 *IS* the current model of standard drive they are selling, not “old”. 

And no, there is no “DC fuse”. Most modern drives on the market no longer have fuses on the DC link, they were a good idea back in the day, but a royal PITA to find and replace so by nearly unanimous decree from end users they were designed out of drives decades ago.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

$10,000 for a 75 HP drive?

LIST prices are less than that. You were ripped off. First try to get warranty.

As micromind said if you hooked it to DC+/- you can wipe out the precharge circuit in a non regen drive. I have no idea why without a brake chopper that terminal would do anything (open circuit). Bus overvoltage would only happen if you try to brake too fast with ANY drive either faster than coast down or dc braking speed or regen, depending on the front end and how you configure it. DC choppers just give you the additional option.

If you have to buy another one, as I said you were totally ripped off if this is in the US.

PM me if you have to buy another and I’ll get you something half that or less if you’re in the US. I’d have to mark up full list prices or quote a clean power drive to get it that high. I know I’ve got a new but old 75 HP out of warranty in the warehouse probably still in the box that I can let go cheap. I keep those around for emergencies, and we rep 4 drive lines mostly now. Used to do ACS550s but ABB has become a huge pain and slow to deal with so we do that only on request now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Paul: 
OP is in Canada where they have 7,000,000,000,000,000% tariffs on milk. 
Imagine what it is on a drive!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Paul:
> OP is in Canada where they have 7,000,000,000,000,000% tariffs on milk.
> Imagine what it is on a drive!



Good point. I gave up even trying to move a converted (non-PCB) transformer across provincial borders. The land of Canookistanians is like dealing with an English speaking third world country with great steak houses and bad weather. But I stand by the prices. Something is seriously wrong there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

